# Tipps rund um Renesse (Schouwen-Duiveland)



## Hooper (15. September 2009)

Hallo,
wollt mal Frage, ob jemand für mich Tipps hat zum Tagesangeln rund um Renesse, sowohl See- als auch Süßwasser - d.h. was kann man dort zu dieser septembrigen Jahreszeit gut fangen. Vielleicht kann mir auch jemand gute Angelstellen empfehlen. Kann leider nicht vom Boot aus Angeln, also nur von der Küste bzw. Ufer aus.

Grevelinger Meer und Oosterschelde üben einen gewissen "Süß- bzw. Brackwasserreiz" aus - da brauch man ja bestimmt den Vispas, oder?

Danke im Voraus...
Grüße
Hooper

P.S. vielleicht noch jemand Empfehlungen für einen guten Angelshop dort vor Ort?


----------



## Libero Deluxe (18. September 2009)

*AW: Tipps rund um Renesse (Schouwen-Duiveland)*

Guten Morgen,
in Renesse selber gibt es einen Freizeitladen, die auch eine kleine Angelecke haben. Für Kleinszeugs sollte der Laden reichen.
An dem Grevelinger Meer und den Oosterschelde war ich auch schon einige male, aber das ist zuviele Jahre her, das ich dir einige Tipps geben könnte.
Es gibt einen kleinen Süßwassersee im westen von Renesse, hier habe ich schon einige Karpfen rausholen können. Am besten richtest du dir 2-3 Tage vorher einen kleinen Futterplatz an, habe die meisten Karpfen auf Boilies gefangen.
Gruss


----------



## Hooper (18. September 2009)

*AW: Tipps rund um Renesse (Schouwen-Duiveland)*

Hi, 
danke für deine Antwort. Wo bekommt man den die Erlaubnis her, an diesem kleinen See zu angeln? Hört sich nämlich interessant an...
Grüße
Hooper


----------



## Hooper (28. September 2009)

*AW: Tipps rund um Renesse (Schouwen-Duiveland)*

...Angelladen in Renesse ok, Würmer dort allerdings ein wenig teuer (100g Seeringelwürmer 4 € und dann auch keine gute Qualität...). Erfahrungen gesammelt am Strand von Renesse (Sichtweite des Brouwersdam), am Brouwersdam (Meeresseite) sowie an der Oosterschelde Nähe Burghsluis. An der Oosterschelde habe ich mit Paternoster und Wurm einige kleine Seelachse sowie Wolfsbarsche fangen können, sehr schöner Platz wo man einen herrlichen Blick über die Schelde hat...

Das schönste war allerdings, dass ich dort tatsächlich einen Seehund gesehen habe, die, soweit ich weiß, in der Oosterschelde ziemlich selten sind...

Grüße
Hooper


----------



## Rob.a.m. (29. September 2009)

*AW: Tipps rund um Renesse (Schouwen-Duiveland)*

Seehunde kommen an der Oosterschelde reichlich vor, selbst Schweinswale ca. 20 Tiere bleiben mittlerweile das gesamte Jahr über in der Schelde. Also aus rein natürlicher Sicht eine ware Oase, aus anglerischer Sicht... man muß schon die Feinheiten erkenne um erfolgreich zu sein .











Grüsse Rob
wolfsbarsch.com


----------



## Libero Deluxe (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Tipps rund um Renesse (Schouwen-Duiveland)*

Angelladen kann man da ja auch nicht wirklich zu sagen ;-)
hast du denn mal am süsswasser dein glück versucht?


----------



## Hooper (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Tipps rund um Renesse (Schouwen-Duiveland)*

Hi,
ne nicht im Süßwasser - ich glaub, da braucht man ja nochmal ne spezielle Erlaubnis für. Abgesehen davon habe ich Süßwasser auch zuhause und wollte dann eher im Salzwasser angeln...vielleicht beim nächsten Mal.

Gruß
Hooper


----------

